# Help with identifying story series and/or author. :(



## htawiyrwaigh (Jul 31, 2018)

series of (at least) 3 stories concerning a race of cat taurs that come to earth. 
Name of first story was something like "lost and found", but others I can't remember titles of. 
ALSO can't remember name of author. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the series mentions a city/village named gills rock that the cat-taur's secluded camp is near, as well as humans finding out their existence when their electronic disguises fail while they're helping with rescue work after a tornado/storm. One of the cat-taurs is named "Stripple", who is a pilot of a shuttle that crashes on it's way down to earth after weather forces it down, and is rescued by a human woman "Janine" who's a P.I. and drives him to the secluded camp. 

I've already checked numerous sites and searched names/places (including emailing chakat's den in hopes they might recognize elements of the stories) with absolutely NO luck.


----------



## Fāna Farouche (Aug 8, 2018)

It might be this animakitty.pbworks.com: Anima's Story-wiki / Pilgrimage 1 by Anima...

EDIT: It does indeed have a cattaur called Stripple, so...


----------



## htawiyrwaigh (Aug 8, 2018)

"Pilgrimage" - THAT sounds very familiar!


----------



## htawiyrwaigh (Aug 8, 2018)

Fāna Farouche said:


> It might be this animakitty.pbworks.com: Anima's Story-wiki / Pilgrimage 1 by Anima...
> 
> EDIT: It does indeed have a cattaur called Stripple, so...



THAT'S IT!!!! THAT'S IT!!!!! YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you very much, Fana! THIS Time I'm going to save  it to multiple places - hard drive, cd/dvd, thumb drive... I'm NOT going to lose it again lol.


----------

